# Lindsay Whalen



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

She is pure joy to watch play ball!! My Liberty beat her Connecticut Sun tonight but she was amazing. I think she is the best PG in the WNBA even ahead of Sue Bird.. How did she not make the all-star team? :curse:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree totally about Whalen being the best point guard in the women's game, hands down. Sue Bird, to her credit, knows that she is not as athletic as Lindsay, and knows she has to do other things better to remain an elite player at her position. The sad thing is, there aren't that many "pure" pg's in the WNBA, so they are really the only two to compare in that position.

I love how they call Whalen "Lil Petey" after Pete Marovich...and she definitely reminds me of him...flying through the air to the basket. When she came into the league last year as a rookie, people were talking about how thick she was, and how she wouldn't be able to stand up to the vets...all a bunch of blah, blah, blah right now.

I personally voted for Lindsay over 500 times for the All Star game, between paper ballots and electronically. I don't know what was up with the fans in Connecticut, but they needed to have some ballot stuffing parties the way Seattle did...but fortunately only there two best players made the starting line up.

Will you be watching the ASG on Saturday afternoon? or protesting because Lindsay was left out??? <grin> I am looking forward to a big win by the West.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah she is pretty good. I had never watched women's college basketball, but when I heard how good Whalen was I followed every game here in Minny. I was devestated when we lost to UConn but oh well. Hopefully she returns back to Minny some year soon!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

sheefo...does your handle mean: "Lindsay Whalen...she fo real!!"?

Gotta love that line...she is the real deal and will be a dominating player for many seasons to come. Just a classic style of play.

Can't wait to see her in the 2008 and 2012 Olympics, picking up some gold!! Can you imagine the likes of Whalen, Taurasi, Beard and Augustus in the back court??? No team on the face of the earth can run with that pack!! The post players will be drooling at the passes they will be getting from Whales and Dee.

Bring it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That pretty much somes up my handle. Yes.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I had to work on saturday and didnt get a chance to see the ASG. Im glad you share my appreication for Lindsay!! :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The WNBA ASG is being re-broadcast a few times on NBA-TV...at least it was on last night, so maybe you will get a chance to see a really great game. Got a little nutty in the last minute, but lots and lots of scoring and smack talking.

Lindsay would have made the East a little bit better contender with her scoring, so next year the West better have an even tougher defense on the inside. But, I have a feeling that they won't be able to stop some of her extraordinary drives to the basket in the environment of the All Star Game, if it is anything like this year's.

Now, back to our normally scheduled WNBA season...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Now if there were just a territorial draft... hehe. Stupid WNBA growth!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Take that regional draft crap over to the RebKell board if you really want to talk about it. They have a four page thread going, so you can opine away.

The WNBA is based on the same model as the NBA and I see no reason to change, much less any advantage to such.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

That was a bit tongue-in-cheek. I don't really care, they can have a Vancouver or Paris WNBA franchise if they want to. I'm hardly a fan of the WNBA, but it's cool that some people are.

They shouldn't bother with a territorial draft, especially to get me interested (obviosuly not just me, but I can't speak for lots of other possible fans). Just have it like it is, try to get good players from whereever and win.

They could have the season's first NASCAR race in a new Minnesota track instead of Daytona and I still would be just a mild fan, and NASCAR is huge.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice butt.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont know why she didnt make; she at least in my mind is one of the greatest PGs ever to play in the WNBA! Her stats defintintely dont show it: 12.1 PPG and 5.1 APG! My predicted stats for her this year is about 20.4 PPG, 8.3 APG, and 1.7 SPG!


----------

